# SA - quiet at Goolwa with a nice surprise



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Sayaka and I went down to Goolwa on Sunday morning - thought we might also see Ubolt and some others, but if they were down there, we missed catching up. Tides were slow and so was the fishing compared to the last couple of trips. A few more boaties around, anchored up and catching undersize mullies on bait.

I did get one nice run early one and landed a 53cm fish which was released to grow a bit more.










Rob was losing stacks of tails off his Gulp minnows in between scoring a few small mullies but was at least able to shake down some very impressive electronics providing side vision and a new down rigger.










A little while later I got another good run on half a pillie on a 4/0 circle hook - and after a short fight, this fat fella (or lady) surfaced.










He or she went 45cm - not quite up to OldDood's Coorong mark - but I'm on his tail. She swam away to grow a little more.










After a few more very small mullies and usual STs, we called it quits - my brother from Perth was arriving and I needed to be there to meet him. Even though it was quiet, still good to get out and the fat bream was a real bonus.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That bream is an absolute tank - congrats!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Great fish - well done! I didn't see you down there on Sunday - I was there, launched at about 7.45 and pulled the pin at about midday - plenty of fish but only 3 legal to 54cm - mate got one 58cm


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice fish Andy. On a pilly as well, we are not very good advertisements for the lure companies. :lol:


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi fisher we launched from the boat ramp for a change as i wanted to survey the area in terms of structure, ended up finding a wall of rocks where the fish normally fire up. A lot of the fish arches that showed as fish were actually rocks on the bottom. The down rigger set up was only being tested for future use its a bit shallow in the river lol. it i can actually see how low in the water the fish are and lower a live bait to them :twisted: ;-) should be good for port augusta and reefs for snapper etc. i ended the day by driving thru little towns looking for future fishing locations and stayed at rapid bay. there were kingfish sited there on friday. i fished for an hour and a half using lures and squid jags got 4 squid, the third squid had a friend follow it up so i got the squid into the boat threw the lure back played with the squid before i decided to hook it lol


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the report Andrew ... I used to live not far from the Coorong before moving east ... I'm enjoying reading about the yakfishing there. That's a massive bream you caught - well done.


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Andrew well done on the bream what a beauty ! I was down there today no one else around had the same trouble as Rob.


> Rob was losing stacks of tails off his Gulp minnows


.

Tide was very low and the rock wall that rob was talking about near the boat ramp was clearly visible. Got a hit and a hook up on the return trip just past the first pole near the boat ramp but lost it at the yak, grrrrrrrr. Then spotted something dark moving in the water, turned out to be a seal sunning himself? not expected but gave me a bit of fun getting a photo, he came right up to the yak and my presence didn't bother him at all.


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

how did you go at ki Sensei


----------



## shano799 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sammy the seal hehehe.
I agree couldnt believe how close i got to him a week ago without a flinch from him. All was good till i started hitting salmon over the baitfish then he started getting bit to close so i kept moving for him to follow, but then his intrest was on the fish so left me alone. 
I launched from sugars, and headed toward tauwitcherie had one run but no luck on mullys, plenty of good sized salmon.

Looks like you had a ball must go out and chase the squid soon, new yak needs a inking i think.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

hey yeah i was down there on saturday it was a bit ordinary weather wise but still not too bad
got a couple of salmon trout about 24-25 cm and a nice bream at 36cm
no mullaway tho had a massive school of tiny salmon trout busting up around the kayak at one stage but too small to hook
was using a 5inch gulp minnow in nuclear chicken did have the tail bitten off one lure
i saw sammy the seal too but he didnt come near me
due to the weather didnt venture too far from were i launched at the beach just past the barrage
did end up over the far side and spotted some large fish in the shallows wasnt interesteed in lure
they were silver with a very forked tail! about a foot to a foot and half long
guess they were mullet of some variety? could see the top of the tail and the top fin out the water
also spotted a nuclear chicken 3inch sp hung up on those posts haha who wants to own up to that


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

fisher said:


> I didn't see you down there on Sunday - I was there, launched at about 7.45 and pulled the pin at about midday


Saw a yellow yak and one other as I drove home past the Barrage launch spot - thought it might have been Gator but I guess it was you Fisher and your mate. Sounds like you had better sized fish than we did near the ramp. Will catch up eventually ! ;-)



sayaka said:


> stayed at rapid bay


Good to see you got there Rob - and got a feed too! Be worth more exploring, especially if there are Kingfish around !


----------



## twizz (Aug 2, 2009)

Sayaka, Rapid Bay. pretty quick with the camera.
The two AI's were myself & a mate Pete. 
We fish a bit as well as snorkel dive & look at the fish. Lots of Drummer a few strongies, Magpie Perch, Old Wife, & Sweep. All pretty small but fun for the camera. Will post a report soon & a couple of photos. Catch up sometime. Like to check out the GPS/ fishfinder, Cheers, Noel..


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Stonking bream! And well done on the Mully.

Great reports and photos fellas. Nice work.

Cheers, 
Paul


----------

